# Wholesale Supplies Plus End of Year Sale



## Aline (Dec 27, 2016)

Haven't seen this advertised yet. Anybody hear about it? I've got my shopping cart loaded up and ready to go....!


----------



## Susie (Dec 27, 2016)

They did a Black Friday Sale.  I hope, for your sake, that they do something now.


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 27, 2016)

the Black Friday sale was only for fragrances...today is a 25% off flash sale on melt and pour bases...I wouldn't be surprised they do another sale after this one...


----------



## Aline (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes, I saw the black friday sale. Unfortunately I did not have the funds to order at that time. Been waiting all year to order fragrances !!

They used to have a list of upcoming sales but I don't see it now. Always thought that was not really in their best interests...


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 27, 2016)

I think maybe this section of the forum should be renamed to "member's websites & selling online" - this section was not intended for talking about soaping suppliers having sales, rather for members who sell to talk about their websites and how to increase their online sales. But the "online sales" seems to stand out


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 27, 2016)

I think maybe this section of the forum should be renamed to "member's websites & selling online" - this section was not intended for talking about soaping suppliers having sales, rather for members who sell to talk about their websites and how to increase their online sales. But the "online sales" seems to stand out......
all well and good Craig...so where would you like this information to find itself....?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 27, 2016)

Shopping Recommendations section. I thought there used to be a sticky for sales. Maybe one could be stuck to make it easy for people to add sales and to make it easy for people to find the info.

eta: You can sign up for flash sale emails. http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/coupons.aspx


----------



## Aline (Dec 28, 2016)

I confess, I was tired and didn't read carefully 



The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I think maybe this section of the forum should be renamed to "member's websites & selling online" - this section was not intended for talking about soaping suppliers having sales, rather for members who sell to talk about their websites and how to increase their online sales. But the "online sales" seems to stand out


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 28, 2016)

CTAnton said:


> all well and good Craig...so where would you like this information to find itself....?





As Hazel said - there is a section where members who are looking to buy something should post. This entire part of the forum is for members to talk about various parts of running their own B&B business


----------



## Susie (Dec 28, 2016)

It would be lovely if we could have a dedicated place for soaping supplies sales.  I have saved a lot of money thanks to the wonderful members of this forum, and if I ever happen to be the first person to find a sale, I would probably make the same assumption and put it where Aline did.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 28, 2016)

Aline said:


> I confess, I was tired and didn't read carefully



I've done this, too. After working all day, I'm sometimes amazed I'm capable of reading the simplest of comments. 

What does everyone think about putting a sticky in the Shopping Recommendations section?


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 28, 2016)

Hazel said:


> What does everyone think about putting a sticky in the Shopping Recommendations section?



It might be worth a try, and might even encourage more posts on sales if everyone realized they could/should add freely.  

My only hesitation is that a sticky could drift, causing some to pay less attention to it and thereby miss out on deals. I kind of think that individual threads directly labeling the supplier or supplies would call more attention in a timely manner, but I don't really know. 

Hazel, in your experience, was the previous sticky pretty effective?


----------



## Soapsense (Dec 29, 2016)

I think to me anyway, the confusing part of the title of this section, "Member's Websites & Online Sales "  Is the part that says, Online Sales.  Maybe just remove it from this section, so it just says Member's Websites.  Then add Online Sales to the Shopping Recommendations page.


----------



## Susie (Dec 29, 2016)

Soapsense said:


> I think to me anyway, the confusing part of the title of this section, "Member's Websites & Online Sales "  Is the part that says, Online Sales.  Maybe just remove it from this section, so it just says Member's Websites.  Then add Online Sales to the Shopping Recommendations page.



Thank you, Soapsense!  I knew we needed a dedicated place for this, but I could not figure out what would be the best solution.  Your solution is perfect, and solves the identification problem nicely.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 30, 2016)

@ CaraBou - 

I don't remember. Also, I may be confused and the sticky wasn't there. I like Soapsense's suggestion about changing the title. I can't do it but I'll ask Angie about changing it.


----------



## Relle (Dec 30, 2016)

I get people posting online sales in all sections - I just simply move them to Shopping Recommendations, because that's what they are.  

Carabou - A Sticky in that section would not drift, because as it says, it's a sticky - it stays in the same spot. A Sticky though is usually information for people to read and not necessarily post on.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 30, 2016)

I meant the subject would drift if people were continually posting in the thread through time. Sales often evoke questions about products and customer experiences; this could make a runny tally of sales difficult or unappealing to follow closely enough to be responsive to short-term deals. 

Anyway, Soapsense _does _have sense. Can that be our solution?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 30, 2016)

@ CaraBou - 

That's an excellent point. 

I posted a message to Angie about Soapsense's suggestion.


----------

